
What the U.S. Should Do with Edward Snowden - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/what-us-should-do-edward-snowden/
======
Nomentatus
Socrates has broken the law - for good reason, to educate, but he has broken
the law; we should praise him and then quickly force poison down his throat.
Not a good policy then, not a good policy now.

A rare case of reward for correct whistleblowing changes nothing. Fuchs's
unfortunate atomic bomb leaks happened despite draconian laws, long ago. Kant
said we have no moral obligation to do what is impossible - and we now know
legal whistleblowing had been made impossible.
[https://theintercept.com/2016/05/23/vindication-for-
edward-s...](https://theintercept.com/2016/05/23/vindication-for-edward-
snowden-from-a-new-player-in-nsa-whistleblowing-saga/)

